# An Unexpected Chalice In The Mail!



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!

Yep, I guess I'm in my luckiest period here on the forum!!!!  After I've received an AWESOME birthday parcel by the illustrious *Mr.Green* (a long due one that was stuck in Customs!!), the mail man knocked at my door once again last week!!

I was informed some time ago by *Quarterinmynose* that I was going to receive one of his shooters. I promptly informed him that I was going to carve a natural slingshot of mine to offer him in return.

...But I was not told WHAT was going to be the slingshot I was about to receive, mind that!!

Mean while, QIMN had posted this topic: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31111-my-shoes-are-awesome-but-this-is-a-slingshot/#entry413733 ...No words are needed to describe this STUNNING work.

The moment I opened the card box containing the slingshot, I looked upon its interior in AWE!!!!! I just couldn't not believe it!! Amidst the tiny pieces of protecting foam, I slowly envisioned what was going to be my end of the trade...

Behold and sigh, dear fellow members:







































Aside of being a STUNNING PIECE OF CRAFTSMANSHIP (needless to say!!), it is a very FUNCTIONAL and ACCURATE shooter!!!! I went shooting with it today and experimented three types of rubber band sets on it. It was a SENSATIONAL shooting session. Everything in this slingshot is almost PERFECT!!! (Well ...I think I can say PERFECT. The slingshot divinities will not go mad!!)

Up to this day, I'm still thinking on WHAT I'VE EVER DONE to deserve such generosity!!!! (Don Corleone's quote!! )

THANK YOU SO MUCH, Quarterinmynose!!!!! I just hope my slingshot can fit your tastes so well as this MASTERPIECE fills mine!!!! Hope you get it on time!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky man!!!!! Real nice shooter there.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Lucky man!!!!! Real nice shooter there.


What can I say???

Pictures speak louder than words 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am thrilled that you like it Q.

Happy shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> I am thrilled that you like it Q.
> 
> Happy shooting!


Like it??? ...My friend, it is EXQUISITE!!!!!!

And I can tell you that it shoots ACCURATE!!!

That you so much for your kind gesture!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: I don't have much words to describe it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok. That is more stunning than the impression I got from the original post by QIMN. I didn't know that "lines" are blue. I thought they were a greyish. The first photo also is very good with showing off the beauty of the other woods.

My heart is beating a bit faster right now!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really beautiful frame guys! Man, the colors! Awesome!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow wow both sides are looking fantastic, such more nice these photos,

enjoy it Q, when you not shoot it you can look and feel it, so nice cheers mr.teh


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucky Man! One of my favorite frames and I love that grain!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super sweet shooter..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

It's beautiful! Lucky you


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very beautiful slingshot! You are living right


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

What a wonderful gift from QIMN. That stunning shooter is a gem in any collection. Well done QIMN and congrats Q! Enjoy it, as I am sure you will!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, I´m dazzled about her timeless beauty!

Take care and have a good time mate!

Luke


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

what a super surprise i know exactly how it is to open a surprise box from Q.I.M.N. he rules,so dose the forum ;-)

cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Dam-n it! I am so jellous of you now Q! Such beauty...


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow youre a lucky guy with such beautiful present...

That slingshot is an amazing peace of craftsmanship.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing Quercusuber!!!, if she shoots so good as she looks the targets should start running away!!

SSPT...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, what a superb slingshot gift you got there! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

you're a really lucky guy!

but as I sad before, you really deserve it!


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Too cool for words. 'nuff said.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Q..... hope you'll get more packages this month


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Beautiful shooter!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful. This pictures look better than the first post. QMIN, your crafstmanship is awesome ............. way better than your photography skills.

Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's one amazing piece of art right there my friend. I'm glad you got it! You deserve it, and on a side note, QIMN, you are the man for sending Q-Man that slingshot, :bowdown: the freakin' man to send something like that away :bowdown: That's what it's all about  HOpe you both are well!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Ok. That is more stunning than the impression I got from the original post by QIMN. I didn't know that "lines" are blue. I thought they were a greyish. The first photo also is very good with showing off the beauty of the other woods.
> 
> My heart is beating a bit faster right now!





Flatband said:


> Really beautiful frame guys! Man, the colors! Awesome!





Mr.Teh said:


> Wow wow both sides are looking fantastic, such more nice these photos,
> 
> enjoy it Q, when you not shoot it you can look and feel it, so nice cheers mr.teh





flipgun said:


> Lucky Man! One of my favorite frames and I love that grain!





oldmiser said:


> super sweet shooter..~AKAOldmiser





Marnix said:


> It's beautiful! Lucky you





Can-Opener said:


> Very beautiful slingshot! You are living right





SmilingFury said:


> What a wonderful gift from QIMN. That stunning shooter is a gem in any collection. Well done QIMN and congrats Q! Enjoy it, as I am sure you will!
> 
> Be well,
> SF





LukeSlingwalker said:


> Wow, I´m dazzled about her timeless beauty!
> 
> Take care and have a good time mate!
> 
> Luke





leon13 said:


> what a super surprise i know exactly how it is to open a surprise box from Q.I.M.N. he rules,so dose the forum ;-)
> 
> cheers





JohnKrakatoa said:


> Dam-n it! I am so jellous of you now Q! Such beauty...





Outlaw said:


> Wow youre a lucky guy with such beautiful present...
> 
> That slingshot is an amazing peace of craftsmanship.





slingshooterPT said:


> Amazing Quercusuber!!!, if she shoots so good as she looks the targets should start running away!!
> 
> SSPT...





carboncopy said:


> wow, what a superb slingshot gift you got there!
> 
> you're a really lucky guy!
> 
> but as I sad before, you really deserve it!





Rathunter said:


> Too cool for words. 'nuff said.





e~shot said:


> Congrats Q..... hope you'll get more packages this month





JUSTJOB said:


> Beautiful shooter!





mr. green said:


> Wow, so beautiful. This pictures look better than the first post. QMIN, your crafstmanship is awesome ............. way better than your photography skills.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Master Q.





Btoon84 said:


> That's one amazing piece of art right there my friend. I'm glad you got it! You deserve it, and on a side note, QIMN, you are the man for sending Q-Man that slingshot, the freakin' man to send something like that away That's what it's all about HOpe you both are well!


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR WATCHING, MY FRIENDS!!!!

I was indeed ingratiated with a fine work of art!! But, above all, the gesture of QIMN was unselfish and very kind!!!

And that is priceless!!!

I'm so glad to partake of this awesome community!!!

You guys RULE!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most beautiful shot I have ever seen.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

That is a great piece of work you got there Q!! And as I told Chad before, That's the most bada$$ slingshot I have seen him make.. Congrats Q!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Aries666 said:


> Most beautiful shot I have ever seen.


Thanks for watching, my friend!!!

Indeed BEAUTIFUL!!!

Cheers ...Q



NoobShooter said:


> That is a great piece of work you got there Q!! And as I told Chad before, That's the most bada$$ slingshot I have seen him make.. Congrats Q!


All of QIMN's work is outstanding, but this one, for me, takes the cake!!! Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Awesome! QIMN I tip my hat. Q I can't think of a better recipient for such a masterpiece.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

parnell said:


> Awesome! QIMN I tip my hat. Q I can't think of a better recipient for such a masterpiece.


My friend!!

Thank you so much for your kindness!!!

It is indeed a superb work by QIMN!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I still come back to look at this beautiful piece of work late at night before bed. I don't own any naturals but when I get one I will have saved up for something just as gorgeous!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello Q,

i must look again too, a very nice work from QIMN !!

it's hard to choose which side is nicer,

just now i like the side with the blue stripes more, but this changes very fast,

enjoy these kind gift from North Carolina, greetings mr.teh :wave:


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my, that is truly stunning! Amazing laminating noobshooter!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

* oops wrong name, i mean quarterinmynose :0


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

gaia said:


> * oops wrong name, i mean quarterinmynose :0


AWESOME indeed!!!!!

The amount of work and dedication invested in this piece are inspiring for us all!!!!

...by the way, great animal you got there on the photo. What kind of antelope is that??

Cheers ...Q


----------

